# girls with no pony?



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

hi all,

getting lola's hair cut in 2 weeks and i am thinking of chopping off her top pony








and just making it short on the top of her head...the pony's are just so much work! i think i would have to cut it super short (like 1 inch or less) to keep it from flopping in her eyes b/c the hair there seems to grow towards her eyes. anyone else do this? can you post your pics of your darling little girls? thanks so much!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

[attachment=11731:attachment][attachment=11731:attachment][attachment=11730:atta
hment]


> hi all,
> 
> getting lola's hair cut in 2 weeks and i am thinking of chopping off her top pony
> 
> ...



Here is a picture of Andy without top knots. It's still long, but just brushed back. It gives them a totally different look.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> [attachment=11731:attachment][attachment=11731:attachment][attachment=11730:atta
> hment]
> 
> 
> ...


Andy's a darling girl *snerk*

Actually, he's truly stunning, as I've told you before. And if you're trying to say what I think you're trying to say, I'll back you up.

DON"T CUT OFF LOLA'S PONY.

Of course, that is just my personal preference talking. And believe me. I've been tempted. (do Lucy's eyebrows of evil ring a bell?) I know another member here got fed up and cut off her girl's pony and really regretted it. That has to take a loooooong time to grow back in. 

I saw Lucy's sister about a month ago and she was shaved down almost all over, including her face hair and the top of her head. I could 'see' Lucy's face in there but it just wasn't as... cute minus the hair. *again with the personal preference thing* Although Massimo looks stunning with that doo, I have to say. Oops, he's also a boy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=244440
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks stacy!! yes...massimo is a boy...but you can't imagine how often *he* is referred to as a *she*! LOL! 

however, if i were to (someday) add a little girl to my family, i think i would prefer the topknot.








but, for _some_ reason, if i couldn't handle all the hard work...i would have two with the massimo 'do. lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well Scooby has never had a top knot and yes he is a boy, but I feel it's a matter of preference and if you are sure that's the way you want to go and that you won't regret it later then you need to perhaps just have it done, it will eventually grow back if you don't like the look. Personally I prefer the short hair on top with Scooby, it's much less bother and so easy to maintain and keep out of his eyes









[attachment=11734:attachment]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

No.
























They're too cute with a top knot or like HAPPYB's Andy's brush over.
I think it does a disservice to the look of the breed to cut them THAT short.
They do need to look like a Maltese afterall not a ratdog. I know they are
easier to care for (less matting & brushing) but the Maltese look I like the least
is when they look like Poodles. There is an elegance to the classic Maltese look
even if it's a puppy cut.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Maya hates the whole top knot thing, so here is her hair, which is short...


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Maya hates the whole top knot thing, so here is her hair, which is short...[/B]


Maya's definitely a cutie, (even without the topknot)
and still looks Maltese.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm dealing with the same dilemma. Josie's appointment is on Wednesday. I have a pic printed off of Massimo (hope his mommy doesn't mind) and that's the look I was going to ask for. I just don't know. I know it will eventually grow back if I hate it, I just want Josie to look neater on a regular basis. She HATES her topknot until she gets all of her eyebrows scratched out. 

Tchelsi is a girl that has cute short hair. 

Okay, I know this is no help at all, but I guess I'm just commiserating. 

Josie says: If you cut my topknot off, would that mean that I wouldn't have to sit still for you to do my hair every stinking day?!? 

Steph and Josie


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment, Steph! Here's Miss Tchelsi with short hair on her fluffy noggin. I don't really have a preference; I just love the Malt breed. Tchelsi's never had a top knot. Maybe someday...


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

This is Lexie, she is my moms and stays with me often. I just cut her full length coat and topknot off myself. I didn't do a very nice job but I still think she looks cute. I tried to do it like Massimo on this site. I just love his haircut. Hopefully I'll do it better next time.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in the same dilemma, Hillary, not happy with Noelle's Palmetto Tree. It flops forward and is STILL in her eyes. I've tried moving it further back on her head and then the Eyebrows of Evil &#153; fall out and they are in her eyes. 

And, like everyone else here -- I adore Massimo's look and Bonnie Marie's look and Tchelsi Ann's look. 

When I push all of the hair out of Noelle's face -- it's so cute. She ALMOST looks like Sparky.

But - if I cut the top knot off -- what do I do with the 197 bows I have!? 

I've had this running conversation with Stacy and Ashley and they are both cautioning me to be patient. Tick, Tock. Tick, Tock. _ (That's me watching the clock and waiting for Noelle's hair to grow.)_

Sorry to ramble on about _MY_ issues in your thread -- but I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....gee thanks.....











> This is Lexie, she is my moms and stays with me often. I just cut her full length coat and topknot off myself. I didn't do a very nice job but I still think she looks cute. I tried to do it like Massimo on this site. I just love his haircut. Hopefully I'll do it better next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you did a fantastic job!







and that's a huge compliment...thank you!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Okay, it's official. Josie's pigtails lasted less than an hour tonight. So, on Wednesday, she's getting her topknot lopped. I'm thinking about halfway between Massimo and Tchelsi. I just can't stand how messy it looks. (Yup, I'm a little anal about it)

I'll post pics when she's finished. Maybe I'll actually get around to a long overdue introduction.

Steph and Josie (who apparently prefers looking at the world through a fringe of hair rather than rose colored glasses)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, the nice thing about hair is that it grows back. You can always cut today and regrow over the next few months. I wouldn't sweat it.....just do what is convenient for you.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gracie's picture is right in my siggy.....I had just cut her hair and bathed her.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't say we didn't try







to me he looks the same either way . but he is happier without it
I don't know if I had a girl what I would do. I think I would keep a topknot if I knew how to 
manage it. if not no big deal.

*here he is with .....*









*and without ....*


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

wow so many great replies! sorry it took me so long to reply back







i am still torn...i have sooo many bows too that i would hate to see them not used but if i didn't like lola's hair it would grow back....sometimes i just think her pony looks weird on her- her hair just flops like a palm tree all different directions. you all gave me something to think about....massimo and sparkey are such cuties!! (of course i love everyones maltese also







)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Think long and hard about it if you aren't 100% sure. I had my vet get Lady groomed while I was in the hospital and they cut her topknot off. It was part of her indentity! I am struggling to grow it back, but she's just not Lady without it!

It takes sooooooo long to grow back so be really, really sure before you chop it off!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't agree. I think My Sammy Maree looks beautiful without her top Knot, and she looks like a Maltese not a ratdog.










I put side bows in her hair and I think she looks beautiful and femine


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> Okay, it's official. Josie's pigtails lasted less than an hour tonight. So, on Wednesday, she's getting her topknot lopped. I'm thinking about halfway between Massimo and Tchelsi. I just can't stand how messy it looks. (Yup, I'm a little anal about it)
> 
> I'll post pics when she's finished. Maybe I'll actually get around to a long overdue introduction.
> 
> Steph and Josie (who apparently prefers looking at the world through a fringe of hair rather than rose colored glasses)[/B]


Dont feel alone.we will be going wed or thursday and Miss Rose is going very very short..............she is after 3 years not enjoying the fussing...and thats when I know its time to make her comfy. she doesnt really mat, but she has malformed tear ducts and her hair is alway wet and messy on her face, he has some medical issues, and I just want her comfortable. Ive debated this for close to a year. I have always told others who constantly ask why is their hair so long...well, if I wanted a Chia Id have bought one! Right? or a pug..... lol
Ill save her hair.........but its got to go, Its the right move for her sake.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you should do which ever you prefer.You will eventually find the right style & cut that works for both you & her.I don't see anything wrong with the girls not having a topknot if that's what you want.There are so many sweet beautiful little boys & girls on this forum with short dos,long dos & in-between dos,topknots,crewcuts,long beards,no beards.I've tried just about all the cuts on Boo.I had his topknot cut off,his ears shortened,he's been shaved too short,he's had long beard,short beard & I've tried letting his hair grow long.I adore little Sparkeys cut & Massimos & many others.I have learned though that what looks so adorable on someone else's fluffbutt,doesn't look good on my fluffbutt.So I did grow his ears & topknot back out but he has a visor cut,he looks better with his hair at about 1 inch with short to medium face hair & tail kept long.But believe me when I say,if Boo looked as cute as Sparkey or Massimo or some of the others,he'd have those cuts.And if he looked as good as Sassy with that beautiful full coat,I would try that too. Boo has the cut & style that works for us & his hair type. So if you're brave,just try the different cuts,it will grow back.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

How about the funny no pony picture? I know it is kind of mean but kind of funny-


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I personally hated chopping off ZsaZsa's top knot, she looked like a deranged easter bunny














, I vowed I would never do it again, so I keep her short with the hair on top long, and it is taking forever to grow, and I think she looks cute like that









[attachment=12871:attachment]


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya know I started to tell you to keep the pony but after all great cuts on the diff malts I have no idea! I love Circe in her Pony. I enjoy spending time with her coat in fact I bathe and blow her every couple of days







I bet by the time she gets 3 or so I will cut her short. Good luck in your decision take pictures and share


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i personally perfer the short puppy cut but otis has never had his hair grown out long enough for a top knot. either way, my sis wouldnt let me put his hair in a bow since he's a boy... everytime i try, she unties his hair..!! its winter though, so i might try to let it grow a little longer... this is what it looks like now, only 1 day after his grooming:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love seeing Naddie in the topknot but the rest of her short.Then when a few months back I had a to go to ER..and was thinking I might have to stay...I was giving Naddie "kithes" as we were leaving and realized my hubby would never be able to deal with that. It would either get too matted and hurt her or no top knot and she'd not be able to see! LOL So, I quick grabbed the sizzors and cut it off..I knew it needed fine tuning but at least she was comfortable. Much to my chagrin..I was sent home and the first thing I see my little top-knot-less Naddie! and could have kicked myself! 
Luckily I had focused on the front part of her head and left toward the back a bit longer. That is pretty much what you see in her avatar. I can just get a bow in if I want but doesn't flop in her eyes if I don't put it in, I just part and comb each section toward her ears.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

and if you dont like how she looks without her ponytail...it will grow back


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Well I know Indy is a boy, but since people always say SHE is so cute







when we go out I figured what the heck







I have a new computer and have not loaded any photo's on it yet but my avitar has one of Indy's face. I go from the part down the middle to shorter but not short short..if that makes any sense







The hair is always long going down the back of his head over his neck. I have put his hair up a couple of times and loved it, but he most certainly did not







Now if I try it, he cries and acts like I am torturing him...so a part it is....... lol .....Now if you want to see a messy malt go into my profile for a close up of Indy after a hard day at play







he is chillin with his Daddy


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont have a picture of a girl with no pony...
but i just wanted to say lola is so adoreble and such a doll i dont think u can go wrong either way if u cut it or not








she is a cutie

and also everyone else's maltese are so adoreable pony or not, boy bow or no boy bow.
i would love to cut donbi's top off but... she has such manly features everyone would mistake her as a boy :x it would hurt her feelings.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

> i dont have a picture of a girl with no pony...
> but i just wanted to say lola is so adoreble and such a doll i dont think u can go wrong either way if u cut it or not
> 
> 
> ...


thanks that is so sweet of you to say









i ended up having to delay lola's grooming appt but shes getting it done tomorrow (fri) morn..i think i am going to have the body cut 1 1/2 or 2 inches, the legs a bit longer, short on the top of the head, and about 2 inches off the rest of the face (her chin- see my siggy pic, that is what she looks like now, way too long!). i am going to have them leave her ears longer, to be the same length as the rest of the face. is that called a teddy bear cut? if not, what is a teddy bear cut?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't wait to see photos of Lola's new 'do'! Hope you're happy with it.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> How about the funny no pony picture? I know it is kind of mean but kind of funny-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























ahhh, that's just too funny, Jeff's going to love that









back on topic, i think it's just like people, not one cut suits everyone, you have to experiment to see what suits you, you may not like her in a short cut but then again, you may love it and if you don't like it, it will grow back.

they have this software online where you can try different hairstyles on a photo of yourself, they need something like that for us malt owners i think


----------

